# The Queens View Affair [No longer recruiting]



## conorlime (Apr 3, 2009)

We're full now.  Thanks for your interest!

[d]Have you ever investigated a murder, woke up handcuffed to a nun, traveled on a train powered by hamsters, defeated an evil cheese harvesting empire, spent four days straight in a casino, traveled to the future, appeared on a daytime talk show, tried to choke a hand puppet, built a catapult out of toasters, spent time in an insane asylum, discovered one of your friends is your ancestor, or discovered an entire world underground?

Do you want to?  Then join The Queens View Affair at The Queens View Affair on RPoL .

I’m looking for players who enjoy role-playing more than “roll-playing,” and who don’t take themselves (or gaming) too seriously.  The Queens View Affair is set in a low magic world and uses the combat and magic rules from AD&D, although the game is structured in such a way that rules are only rarely called into play and familiarity with them is not required.  A good sense of humour, however, is essential, as the game is characterised by black humour and occasional flights of absurdity.  Well-developed, flawed PCs that are not heroic in the traditional sense will fit best into this game.[/d]


----------



## conorlime (Apr 15, 2009)

We've got one more spot to fill in this game, if anyone's interested!  We're in particular need of a fighter-type.  Thanks!


----------

